# 72 Years of Love and Marriage, Loving Couple Here



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2014)

"They met at church in Mobile, Alabama during WWII. Grampa was in the Coast Guard. 72 years later and still very much in love. They read their bible and prayed together every morning. Grampa is in the hospital today and not expected to live much longer, but what a love-filled life he has had."
http://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-pict...h-and-marriage-looks-like#7JfmAKVLY6QZDcR1.99


----------

